# MSI GE70-2PCi587FD



## Lukenking (3. August 2014)

Hallo mal wieder,
also ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man, bzw. ich, sich für den Kauf eines Laptops soooo sehr damit beschäftigen kann oder muss.

Also, hier mal wieder ein anliegen von mir.

Das oben genannte 
*MSI GE70-2PCi587FD*

ist ja echt ein cooles Teil.


Gefällt mir sehr.


Allerdings frage ich mich,
warum es überall für 849 € oder mehr angeboten wird,
ausser bei "Telco-Tec", da geht es für 770€...


Her der entsprechende Link

*http://www.telco-tec.com/479314/msi-gaming-ge70-2pci587fd-apache*



Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Übersehe ich da irgendwo einen Hinweis auf eine abgespeckte Version?


Denn die Spezifikationen von der Version von zb. Notebooksbilliger.de sollte es schon haben.


MSI GE70-2PCi587FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i5-4200H / 8GB RAM / 750GB HDD / GTX 850M] bei notebooksbilliger.de






Kann noch jemand etwas zur Wartungseigenschaft sagen,
wobei ich denke dass alle MSI dieser Kategorie die Wartungsklaooe haben, oder?


Danke im Vorraus und ich hoffe auf schnelle Antworten,
gruß Lucas


----------



## Cinnayum (3. August 2014)

Bei einem Shop mit einer .com Adresse würde ich nichts kaufen. Die unterliegen wohl kaum deutschem oder europäischem Recht...

Abgesehen davon gibt es die MSI Geräte mit den folgenden Unterscheidungsmerkmalen, die jeweils mit 50-100 € Aufpreis zu Buche schlagen:
- Win 8.1 oder ohne BS (bzw. Free DOS)
- BluRay oder DVD-Kombolaufwerk
- 4 oder 8 GB RAM
- 500, 750 oder 1 TB HDD
- Full-HD oder 3 K Display
- i5 oder i7
- GTX 850m oder GTX 860m


----------



## Trepok (3. August 2014)

Hi, ich schaue mich auch gerade nach einem guten Notebook um, das auch ein bisschen Gaming stemmt.
Dabei bin ich hauptsächlich bei den Modellen Asus GL550JK/ N55JK und MSI GE60 bzw. GS60 hängen geblieben.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das insbesondere bei den MSI-Notebooks das blanke Chaos herrscht.
Das geht soweit, das wenn du eine Modellnummer in den Preisvergleich eingibst, 2 beinahe identische Modelle angezeigt bekommst.
Da hast du dann als einzigen Unterschied entweder eine SSD drin oder eben nicht.

Die Modelvielfalt bei den MSI´s ist echt verwirrend.
Also musst du genau hinschauen, nach Möglichkeit mit der SKU-Nummer suchen.
Und nicht alle Modelle tauchen immer korrekt in Preisvergleichen auf.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den aktuellen MSI-Modellen? Sind die zu empfehlen?

edit: Die MSI-Teile haben in dem Sinne keine Service-Klappe, man muss schlicht die Rückseite abschrauben und hoffen, das alles ganz bleibt.
       Viel wichtiger wäre aber, wozu du das Teil nutzen möchtest?


----------



## iTzZent (3. August 2014)

Nanana... selbst verständlich hat die GE Serie eine Serivceklappe. Sie gehören sogar zu den wenigen Geräten, die solch eine Klappe haben... Asus verzichtet z.B. komplett dadrauf, genauso wie Acer, Toshiba, Sony & Co. Man kann bei MSI selbst innerhalb der Garantie das Gerät öffnen und sogar (wenn möglich) den Prozessor tauschen, oder ggf. (wenn möglich) die Grafikkarte. Im Falle des GE70 2PC kann man die 2 Ramslots, einen mSATA Slot und den Wlan Slot verwalten, alles andere ist onboard. Die Heatpipe für GPU und CPU kann man problemlos ausbauen und verknüftig reinigen und abschliessend CPU und GPU mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste versehen (würde ich am Anfang schon empfehlen, MSI verwendet recht... schlechte WLP  )

Die aktuellen MSI Geräte sind die optimalen Multimedia Notebooks. Optimale Leistung gepaart mit anständiger Verarbeitung und perfekten Wartungsmöglichkeiten. Dazu kommt noch, das stets mind. ein mSATA Slot vorhanden ist, bei den grösseren Modellen (GTX765M, GTX860M) sind es sogar 2 mSATA Slots.

Chaos herscht da auch nicht mehr wie bei anderen Anbietern. Man muss sich nur ein wenig damit beschäftigen oder einfach die Leute fragen, die sich da auskennen. Dafür bieten die meisten Hersteller sogar Foren an... MSI hat z.b. auch ein deutsches Forum, bei dem ich z.B. Moderator für die Notebooksektion bin... daher kann ich eigentlich nahezu jede Frage im Bezug auf MSI Notebooks beantworten.

2P = aktuelles Haswell Refresh (2O wäre die Vorgängerserie)
C = Consumer Class = GTX850M (E wäre GTX860M)
i5 = i5 Prozessor der 4. Generation (i7 wäre halt i7)
8 = 8GB Ram (4 wäre 4GB)
7 = 750GB HDD (5 wäre 500GB, 1 wäre 1TB)
FD = FreeDos = ohne Windows (wenn kein FD steht, ist Windows 8.1 dabei)
(B = wäre BluRay und da ist immer Windows 8.1, es sei denn, es steht noch FD dahinter)
(3K = 3K IPS Display mit  2880x1620 kommt aktuell nur bei den GT60 zum Einsatz)
(SR = SuperRaid = es kommen mind. 2 mSATA SSDs zum Einsatz)
(H = Hybrid = es kommt eine mSATA SSD zum Einsatz.)

Wie ihr seht, es ist alles ganz einfach. Bei den Prozessoren gibt es hier und da kleine Abweichungen, da Intel leider nach Lust und Laune ausliefert... speziell im Bereich i7. Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den alten Haswell Prozessoren und den Refresh Versionen (10 am Ende) ist aber nicht erwähnenswert.

Dazu sollte man noch erwähnen, das MSI ab der 2P Serie sämmtliche Prozessoren fest verlötet. Zu erkennen ist dies u.A. am Prozessornamen... Wenn ein Prozessor mit H oder HQ endet, ist er stets mit dem Mainboard fest verlötet. M oder MQ Prozessoren sind in 90% der Fälle gesockelt. Da gibt es eigentlich nur bei Subnotebooks die Ausnahme, wo viel Leistung auf kleinstem Raum gebraucht wurde... da wurden denn schon immer "normale" Prozessoren fest mit dem Mainboard verlötet.


----------



## Lukenking (3. August 2014)

Wow,
tolle Antwort.
Sehr hilfreich.

Ich dachte bisher auch, dass der genaue Name des MSI Notebooks sämtliche Details verrät,
jetzt weiss ich es ^^

Also von diesert Tel-Tec Seite halte ich jetzt nach einiger Recherche auch nichts mehr.
Somit erklärt sich, warum auf seriösen deutschen Seiten der Preis überall so um die 850 € liegt.

Ich denke, das Geld ist dieses Notebook auch wert.
Echt ein tolles Ding.

Einsatzgebiet ist surfen, Youtube und mehr oder weniger Zocken.

Gruß Lucas


----------



## Trepok (3. August 2014)

Die Teile haben ne Service-Klappe?
Also in  alle Videos die ich zu den MSI´s gefunden haben, wurde die komplette Rückseite demontiert.

Gibt es irgendwo eine offiziele Äußerung zum Thema Öffnen während der Garantie?
Denn  der Mediamarkt-Mitarbeiter war bei der Äußerung SSD nachrüsten und  somit Gerät öffnen eher nicht angetan bezüglich der Garantie.
Und sorry, das ich bei den Buchstaben-Salat nicht direkt durchblicke.
Aber ich möchte ja nicht ein Notebook mit einer Legende entziffern sondern mit den Produktangaben. 
Hier das Beispiel:

MSI GE60-2PEi78H11B (0016GF-SKU72) & MSI GE60-2PEi78H11B (0016GF-SKU2)

Bis auf die SKU-Nummern sind sie absolut identisch von der Bezeichnung, und diese Nummer steht nicht immer dabei.
Selbst Amazon hat da keinen Durchblick. Dort wurde zu 95% das falsche Gerät gebraucht eingestellt.
Hab die Bestellung aber aufgrund von Inkompetenz im Zahlungswesen von Amazon storniert.
Die waren als einzige Firma außer Stande, meine Kontodaten in IBAN umzuwandeln, echt traurig.

Was würdest du denn für eine Grafikeinheit der 800-Serie empfehlen, wenn eines der Spiele in dem Minimums Intel HD aufführt?


----------



## Cinnayum (4. August 2014)

@MSI GE60-2xx
Die "Wartungsklappe" gibt es, sie ist halt nur ziemlich groß (gut 50% der Rückseite).

Das MSI wäre DAS perfekte P/L-Notebook, wenn es nicht so IRRE laut wäre. Selbst im Idle.
Und noch dazu wird der blöde Metallrahmen um die Tastatur SEHR SEHR heiß beim Spielen.

Wer sich dieses Kühlsystem ausgedacht hat, gehört gefeuert. Billigster!!!! Ramsch als Lüfter eingesetzt. Und dazu eine Lüftersteuerung direkt aus der Hölle.

Es gibt einen Workaround mit nem flachen 100-120mm Lüfter, den man an eine mit nem Lochkreis aufgesägtem Rückenteil festmacht. (hier im Forum)
Das muss ich auch noch machen. Oder irgendwas anderes. Auf jeden Fall ist das Kühlsystem eine Frechheit.

Da das Book aber meisten an nem externen Moni + Tastatur hängt und mit "RW-Everything" ein leises Profil zum Filme schauen existiert, habe ich meins nicht zurückgeschickt.
Ich war aber SEHR kurz davor.

FYI: Meins ist ein GE60-2PEi781B / 0016GF-SKU73

PS: Und auch jetzt ärgert mich dieses gottsverschissene Windoof auf dem Gerät 8.1 damit, dass keins der Updates installiert. Der mieseste Schund, den MS jemals programmiert hat. Vista lief um Welten besser.


----------



## Trepok (4. August 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> PS: Und auch jetzt ärgert mich dieses gottsverschissene Windoof auf dem Gerät 8.1 damit, dass keins der Updates installiert. Der mieseste Schund, den MS jemals programmiert hat. Vista lief um Welten besser.


 
Man sollte besser nichts schreiben, was man nicht zurück nehmen kann. 
Ich hatte 2 Rechner mit Vista und beider der blanke Horror.
Mit meinem alten Notebook von Toshiba hab ich erst heute wieder Tobsuchtsanfälle bekommen.
15 Minuten Bootzeit bis das Teil verwendbar ist, sind das letzte.
Und der in nem Laden nach meinen Wünschen zusammengeschraubte Vista-Rechner war auch das letzte, lahm und braucht mal locker 30 Minuten und länger zum Herunterfahren.


----------



## iTzZent (4. August 2014)

@*Cinnayum* Also die aktuelle Bios Version für das GE60 2PE lautet 51C und stammt von 07/2014. Diese sollte man schon drauf haben, denn gerade was die Lüftersteuerung angeht, wird dort gerne mal was verändert. Das Windows 8.1 unsauber läuft kann ich auch nicht bestätigen... Auf den Rechnern, die ich damit fertig gemacht habe (was wirklich nicht gerade wenig waren...) lief es tadellos. Ob mit oder ohne Classic Shell spielt da keine Rolle.

Ich weiss auch nicht, was ihr alle an der Lüftersteuerung mekert... es ist ein relativ leistungsstarkes Notebook, das muss nunmal gekühl werden. Die Clevo Barebones verhalten sich da z.B. genauso und das auch im IDLE Bereich. Da gibt es eigentlich keine Alternativen.... Es ist nunmal so, wenn Leistung IRGENDWANN benötigt wird, MUSS ein grosser Lüfter verbaut werden, welcher nunmal auch im IDLE etwas lauter ist. Bei der GS Serie sehen wir ja, das MSI schon andere "Experiemente" mit 2 kleinen Lüftern macht, aber das ging ja komplett nach hinten los... die Geräte werden extrem heiss... dagegen ist die geringe Wärmeentwicklung der GE Serie lächerlich. Auch das neue MSI GT72 wird mit 2 Lüftern betrieben, diese sind aber angenehm gross und haben auch eine anständige Leistung... da muss schliesslich auch eine GTX880M in einem MXM Slot befeuert werden, samt 4 SSD´s und einem schnellen i7 

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob du deine Filme ohne Ton schaust, aber ich habe z.B. ein reines Gamingnotebook, das wird auch gerne mal laut. Aber wenn ich nen Film schaue oder etwas spiele, höre ich vom Lüfter nichts mehr.

@*Trepok* ja gibt es, siehe hier: http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=91669 und was irgendwelche "dummen" Mediamarkt Angestellten von sich geben interessiert recht wenig. In einem Garantiefall sollte man das Gerät auch direkt zu MSI schicken und nicht erst den umständlichen Weg über den Händler gehen, welcher deutlich länger dauert und in einigen Fällen sogar "komplizierter" ist. So habe ich schon Fälle gehabt, wo ein Kunde ein defektes MSI Gerät hatte, dies zum Händler gebracht hat, welcher es denn zu MSI eingeschickt hat... dort wurde es abgelehnt weil der Händler 1. eine falsche Fehlerbeschreibung mitgeliefert hat und 2. die falsche Gerätebezeichnung mitgeteilt hat. Des weiteren sammeln Händler auch gerne "Servicefälle" um Versandkosten zu sparen... 

btw: die einzigen MSI Geräte ohne Serviceklappe sind die der GS Serie, bedingt durch die enorm geringen Gehäuseabmessungen.


----------



## Trepok (4. August 2014)

Hm, wenn ich das so lese willst du mir wohl von der GS-Serie abraten, oder?
Ich wollte natürlich ein möglichst kleines und leichtes Notebook, da ich die Schnauze voll habe von meinem 4 KG Monster.
Wobei ich mir nicht mal mehr so sicher bin, das es ein 15,6" Notebook werden soll.
Die Maße von den 15 und 17 Zoll Geräten sind ja fast identisch, sprich Beide brauchen viel Platz auf dem Tisch.

Zum Thema rumbasteln an den Geräten:

Es wäre also möglich, die Original-HDD durch eine SSD meiner Wahl zu ersetzen und die Windoof-Daten rüber zu klonen?


----------



## iTzZent (4. August 2014)

Naja, muss denn unbedingt auf dem Notebook an mehreren Standorten gespielt werden ? Die GS Serie würde ich aktuell nicht empfehlen, da stecken noch zu viele Kinderkrankheiten drin... GS60 & GS70 sind die aller ersten der Serie.

Wenn man richtig angenehm mit einem Notebook spielen will, sollte man schon ein richtiges Gamingnotebook (GT Serie) anschauen... Wenn man unterwegs ist, holt man sich halt nen kleines Netbook oder nen altes gebrauchtes Thinkpad T400 für um die 150Euro.

Und ja, es ist problemlos möglich die HDD durch eine SSD auszutauschen. Du kannst die HDD sogar in einem Garantiefall vorher ausbauen, interessiert da auch niemanden. 1:1 Klonen ist auch kein Problem, dafür gibt es reichlich Programme.

Aber du brauchst da eigentlich nichts austauschen, da nahezu immer ein mSATA Slot vorhanden ist, so das du HDD und SSD zur gleichen Zeit betreiben kannst...


----------



## Trepok (4. August 2014)

Nun ja ich will halt so ein bisschen am Notebook zocken.
Es existiert ja noch ein Desktop für anspruchsvolle Sachen (siehe Profil).

Und das mit den mSATA-SSD einbauen ist so ne Sache. 
Ich will ja mein Windows auf der SSD haben und nicht auf der HDD.
Und dann hab ich auch keine Lust, das ganze Mainboard auszubauen,  um eine MSATA-SSD nachzurüsten.


----------



## iTzZent (4. August 2014)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wo du deine Infos her hast, aber bei der GE Serie befindet sich der mSATA Slot unter der Wartungsklappe über der Wlan Karte. Bei den GE60-2PE/ GE70-2PE Geräten gibt es sogar noch einen 2. mSATA Slot unter der Wartungsklappe... Der Einbau ist innerhalb von 5Min erledigt. Selbst bei der GS Serie muss man nur die Unterbodenplatte entfernen...

MSI Notebooks sind die wartungsfreundlichsten auf dem Markt, da gibt es eigentlich nichts besseres in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Lukenking (8. August 2014)

So, ich hab mir das Gerät jetzt gekauft,
sollte morgen oder Monatg ankommen.

Deshalb schon mal vorweg die Frage...

Ich habe hier im einen oder anderen Thread gelesen,
dass es Probleme geben kann, Windows 7 auf den neuen MSI Laptops zu installieren.

Muss da etwas im BIOs geändert werden?
Oder gibt es dinge die unbedingt zu beachten sind?

Werden die Treiber mitgeliefert, oder muiss man die herunterlàden?

Danke mal wieder im Vorraus,
gruß Lucas


----------



## iTzZent (8. August 2014)

Da das Gerät mit FreeDos ausgeliefert wird, dürfte im Bios in den Booteinstellung der BootMode auf "Legacy" stehen und Secure Boot sollte deaktiviert sein. Wenn dies nicht der fall ist, bitte ändern. 

Treiber werden eigentlich mitgeliefert, dennoch solltest du diese "neu" runterladen, damit du auf dem neusten Stand bist.

MSI Deutschland - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## Cinnayum (8. August 2014)

Also:

Wenn die Kiste schon zum Spielen geeignet sein soll, dann kann man ja bitte den Lüfter passend dimensionieren. Vor allem da ja GENUG Platz im Gehäuse ist.
Und das Netz ist voll von Beschwerden über den Ramschhersteller, der für MSI da die Lüfter fertigt.

Ich habe die Kiste behalten, weil:
- Die Tastatur für ein Notebook erstklassig ist
- Der Sound auch zum Filme ansehen taugt
- Ich ein Profil gefunden habe, das ich frei einstellen kann und der Lüfter nun bis 60°C nur mit 2500 U/min läuft
- es in der Preisklasse NICHTS vergleichbares gibt, was die Leistung angeht

Bei allen Konfigurationsseiten landet man mindestens bei 1400€. Man kriegt, was man bezahlt.

Die Kritikpunkte bleiben aber:
- viel viel zu laut
- Anschlüsse dämlich platziert
- Oberfläche beim Spielen zu heiß, besonders der Metallrahmen um die Tastatur
- Akkuleistung mit dem falschen Profil zu schwach für einen 2-Stunden-Spielfilm

Es mag sein, dass all das für das 17,3" nur eingeschränkt gilt, da dort nochmal ne Ecke mehr Platz drin ist. Ich bitte um einen Bericht. (17" sind mir trotzdem zu groß)


----------



## iTzZent (8. August 2014)

Naja, für 1200Euro bekommt man schon DEUTLICH schnellere Geräte (Radeon R9 M290X), samt i7-4710MQ, 120GB SSD 1TB HDD und 8GB Ram, also sind da 1400Euro wohl etwas zu hoch angesetzt.

Die Lautstärke kommt halt von den starken Komponenten, damit haben aber alle Geräte in dieser Leistungsklasse zu tun, genau das gleiche trifft auch auf die Abwärme zu.

Was an den Anschlüssen schlecht positioniert sein soll, weiss ich leider nicht. HDMI, Audio, AC, 3 USB links, einer rechts. Rechts auch so wenig wie möglich, wie es sich gehört (Nachteil Linkshänder).


----------



## DP455 (8. August 2014)

EDIT(H sagt): Gelöscht, Geizhals hatte Testbericht zu älterem Modell, unter anderem mit Kepler-Grafik, verlinkt...


----------



## Lukenking (10. August 2014)

Soo,
 das Gerät ist da.
 Ich habe jetzt doch Windows 8 drauf gemacht und direkt Auf 8.1 upgedatet.
 Allerdings habe ich etwas Probleme mit den Treibern,#ich musste die meisten manuell installieren.
 Das hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt.
 Nur einen Ethernet Treiber habe ich noch, für den auf der Treiber Cd keine Treiber gefunden werden.

 Was kann ich da tun-?

 Und welche Treiber sind denn besonders wichtig, dass man sie regelmäßig updatet?

 Danke und Gruß 
 Lucas


----------



## dsdenni (10. August 2014)

Lukenking schrieb:


> Soo,
> das Gerät ist da.
> Ich habe jetzt doch Windows 8 drauf gemacht und direkt Auf 8.1 upgedatet.
> Allerdings habe ich etwas Probleme mit den Treibern,#ich musste die meisten manuell installieren.
> ...



Am besten 8.1 nochmal Frisch Installieren. ISO findest du bei Dr Windows

Treiber sind alle auf msi.com


----------



## HMangels91 (23. August 2014)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Ge70 will das auch für 850 Euro kaufen.


----------



## crah (25. August 2014)

Ich will mir auch das GE70 kaufen. Kann ich beim mSATA Anschluss einfach eine 2,5" SSD verbauen oder muss dafür die HDD raus? Habe noch eine INTEL X25-M 120GB SSDSA2M120G2GC hier...

Gruß crah


----------



## iTzZent (25. August 2014)

Beim 2PC passt eine mSATA SSD zusätzlich zur HDD ins Gerät, beim 2PE sind sogar 2 freie mSATAs vorhanden. 

Eine normale 2.5" SSD passt natürlich nicht in einen mSATA Slot. Eine mSATA SSD ist eine Einsteckkarte, eine 2.5" SSD benötigt ein Daten und ein Stromanschluss. Kleiner Tip, verkauf das alte Ding und kauf dir ne Crucial MX100, da hast deutlich mehr von...


----------



## crah (25. August 2014)

Für meine Bedürfnisse reicht die SSD aus.... Muss ich mal schauen was ich so finde danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

